# Rechnung über Dienste anderer Anbieter



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre wohl auch zu den zig Geschädigten von IN-telegence. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, das mein Telefonanbieter 1&1 die Rechnung erstellt hat und das Geld von meinem Konto abbuchen wird. Ich befürchte aber, dann ist es futsch. Wenn ich mich dann an IN-telegence wende, komme ich doch nie wieder an mein Geld. 
Wer hat hier ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. kenn die Rechtslage.

Danke für eure Unterstützung,

Andreas


----------



## Mr.X (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung über Dienste anderer Anbieter*

Hallo

um welche "Leistungen" geht es denn. Beschreibe dein Problem mal näher...


----------



## Catfan (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über Dienste anderer Anbieter*

hallo, hier ist ja plötzlich Schluß gewesen, will ich mal weitermachen:

mein Vater ist auf diese Firma "reingefallen" (fast 87 Jahre alt).
Es wurden ihm ca. 58€ über die Rechnung der Telekom mit abgebucht.
Er hat keine Ahnung, was das ist und mit wem er da telefoniert haben soll.
Er hat von der Firma noch nie etwas gehört.
Es werden ihm "Beratungsdienste" in Rechnung gestellt. Es ist ein bestimmter Zeitraum angegeben, in dem das passiert sein soll.

Er wird allerdings auch dauernd telefonisch belästigt mit Firmen, die ihm Glücksspiele andrehen wollen.
Ich vermute, daß da irgendwelche [.........] bei arglosen Leuten anrufen, die "vollquatschen" und das als Beratungsdienst anrechen.

Hat jemand auch so einen Verdacht? Hat man eine Chance, das Geld wieder zu kriegen?
Man müßte sonst dem Telefonanbieter die Einzugsermächtigung entziehen, um so etwas zu verhindern.

Catfan


----------

